# Quelle disque dur pour un Macintosh iisi?



## Rob_93 (20 Août 2019)

Bonjour, il y' a peu j' ai acheté un vieux Macintosh iisi mais il n'y a pas de disque dur. Je débute une collection et je ne suis pas très fort en bidouillage. Est ce que vous sauriez où trouver un disque dur d' origine à un prix RAISONNABLE.
PS: le vendeur avait dit que le disque dur d' origine était un IBM (je ne suis pas sûr).


----------



## Anthony (20 Août 2019)

Tu es vraiment attaché à l'idée du disque original ? @gpbonneau me contredira si je me trompe, mais il me semble que c'est l'une des machines qui marche plutôt bien avec un adaptateur SCSI vers carte CF ou SD.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Août 2019)

Le Macintosh IIsi a une bus SCSI-1, c'est une machine de 1990, à cette époque, pas encore de bus IDE sur les Mac.
Donc pour une carte SD, il faut une interface SCSI-SD, comme celle-là :
https://amigakit.amiga.store/product_info.php?products_id=1264&currency=EUR
mais c'est pas donné :-( et il faut ajouter le prix de la carte SD.

Le moins cher, c'est de trouver un disque dur SCSI d'occasion en 50 broches (il y en a sur LBC), quelque soit la marque c'est standardisé.
Mais il faut s'assurer qu'il fonctionne bien et qu'il n'est pas trop bruyant (signe d'usure) et ça devient rare et donc un peu cher.
S'il n'est pas estampillé Apple, c'est pas grave, avec l'utilitaire de disque dur patché ça marche.

Ou éventuellement un SCSI 68 broches (Ultra-SCSI) ou 80 broches (SCA), mais là il faut bricoler, il faut un adaptateur 50 broches et ça marche pas à tous les coups, ça dépend du modèle de disque (ils sont plus récents et pas toujours rétro-compatible avec les premières normes SCSI).

J'avais développé un post sur le sujet : https://forums.macg.co/threads/disque-scsi-sca.1308828/
Avec de petits disques 2.5" en SCSI SCA qu'on trouve à pas cher sur la bay comme celui là :
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/IBM-26K5157...0K-U320-SCA-80P-90P1312-90P1315/264215358433?
Avec un adaptateur 80 broches vers 50 broches et aussi un bouchon interne SCSI pour que ça marche dans le IIsi.
Ça fonctionne très bien, rapide et silencieux, faut compter une quarantaine d'euros tout de même pour équiper un Mac.
Je l'ai fait sur plusieurs de mes Mac, pour une dizaine tu peux négocier et optimiser les frais de port ;-)


----------



## Rob_93 (20 Août 2019)

Merci, mais je préfère le disque d'origine pour garder l' authenticité du macintosh. Mais mon plus gros problème c'est d'en trouver un à un prix abordable. Je me suis renseigné et je crois qu' il y a deux types de disque dur qui ont équipé le Macintosh iisi: l' IBM et le Quantum, mais le quelle choisir?


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Août 2019)

A l'époque, les MacIIsi était équipés avec de disques 40 ou 80Mo Quantum Prodrive ou Conner. 
Difficile à trouver aujourd'hui en état...


On trouve encore des disques SCSI en 50 broches, dans des capacités supérieures.
Cherche sur LBC et eBay.


----------



## Rob_93 (20 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> A l'époque, les MacIIsi était équipés avec de disques 40 ou 80Mo Quantum Prodrive ou Conner.
> Difficile à trouver aujourd'hui en état...
> Voir la pièce jointe 137159
> 
> ...


D'accord, merci


----------



## Rob_93 (20 Août 2019)

J'ai une autre question, les condensateurs sur ma carte mère ont coulé, faut il obligatoirement les remplacer ou les enlever suffit?


----------



## Rob_93 (22 Août 2019)

Si certaines personnes possèdent un disque dur pour Macintosh iisi, je suis preneur.


----------



## Fi91 (22 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le Macintosh IIsi a une bus SCSI-1, c'est une machine de 1990, à cette époque, pas encore de bus IDE sur les Mac.
> Donc pour une carte SD, il faut une interface SCSI-SD, comme celle-là :
> https://amigakit.amiga.store/product_info.php?products_id=1264&currency=EUR
> mais c'est pas donné :-( et il faut ajouter le prix de la carte SD.


 Il faudrait pas un câble d’alimentation supplémentaire pour faire fonctionner l’interface?

Car j’ai vu d’autre interface scsi-SD différente  ou le câble d’alimentation est le même que les disques dur 50pin


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Août 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Il faudrait pas un câble d’alimentation supplémentaire pour faire fonctionner l’interface?
> 
> Car j’ai vu d’autre interface scsi-SD différente  ou le câble d’alimentation est le même que les disques dur 50pin



Oui bien sûr, il faut y raccorder la prise SCSI 50-pin ET le câble d'alimentation. 
Sur cette version, il faut un adaptateur floppy/molex, sur d'autre on peut brancher directement la prise molex.


----------



## Rob_93 (22 Août 2019)

J' ai besoin d' aide aussi pour un autre Macintosh (un SE fdhd) et parfois quand je l' allume il démarre et un message apparaît qui dit: "Erreure BUS mémoire". Comment pourais je résoudre se problème? Je précise que j' ai détruit la mémoire PRam et que la pile est toujours sur la carte mère.


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J' ai besoin d' aide aussi pour un autre Macintosh (un SE fdhd) et parfois quand je l' allume il démarre et un message apparaît qui dit: "Erreure BUS mémoire". Comment pourais je résoudre se problème? Je précise que j' ai détruit la mémoire PRam et que la pile est toujours sur la carte mère.



Ça ressemble à un problème avec les barrettes RAM ?
C'est quoi la configuration mémoire de ton Mac SE ?
S'il a 4 barrettes, essais avec seulement 2, si ça ne marche pas, avec les 2 autres...

Pour configurer la RAM sur MacPlus et SE :


Sur un SE FDHD, il n'y a pas de résistance (R8/R9 : MacPlus ou R35/R36 : MacSE), c'est la config avec un cavalier (3 positions : gauche/droite ou absent).


----------



## Rob_93 (23 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ça ressemble à un problème avec les barrettes RAM ?
> C'est quoi la configuration mémoire de ton Mac SE ?
> S'il a 4 barrettes, essais avec seulement 2, si ça ne marche pas, avec les 2 autres...
> 
> ...


Je ne connais pas la configuration, je ne peux pas l'ouvrir car il faut un tourne vis spéciale. Je voulais juste savoir si il était possible de résoudre le problème via le tableau de bord.


----------



## Rob_93 (23 Août 2019)

J'oubliais, quelques fois il y'a ce problème quand je l'allume


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J'oubliais, quelques fois il y'a ce problème quand je l'allume



C'est typiquement un problème de condensateurs qui fuient, à changer absolument.

Le tournevis, long, Torx de 15, facile à trouver sur la baie. 
Si tu bricoles : un embout Torx de 15 acheté en GSB, soudé au bout d'une tige (D6) de 30 cm que tu plies sur 5 cm à l'autre bout.
Tu peux aussi y souder un petit bout de tube scié dans le sens de la longueur pour y coincer une petite plaque métallique, ça te servira à écarter la coque de la face avant sans la marquer ;-))



Ces vielles machines de plus de 30 ans maintenant ne fonctionnent plus sans un démontage/nettoyage et quelques réparations, si tu veux les collectionner en état de marche.
Même celles qui fonctionnent encore "dans leur jus" ont besoin d'un bon check-up pour continuer à fonctionner. 
Sinon c'est la panne définitive (une pile qui se met à couler peut détruire une carte mère et ce qu'il y a autour, des caoutchouc HS peuvent détruire un disque dur, etc...)


----------



## Rob_93 (23 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est typiquement un problème de condensateurs qui fuient, à changer absolument.
> 
> Le tournevis, long, Torx de 15, facile à trouver sur la baie.
> Si tu bricoles : un embout Torx de 15 acheté en GSB, soudé au bout d'une tige (D6) de 30 cm que tu plies sur 5 cm à l'autre bout.
> ...


Merci pour la réponse, je vais tanter de l'ouvrir et de vérifier tout ça.


----------



## Rob_93 (23 Août 2019)

J'ai donc ouvert le Macintosh et à ma grande surprise, les condensateurs sont intacts, la carte mère était juste poussiéreuse


----------



## Rob_93 (24 Août 2019)

J'ai démonté l'ensemble de l'ordinateur et nettoyer chaque pièce méticuleusement pourtant il ne marche toujours pas


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Août 2019)

Je suis une bille en électronique, mais je pense que c'est du coté de la carte analogique que ça pèche (celle qui est à la verticale).

Le Mac SE, comme le MacPlus a une carte mère bien plus robuste que le Classic I&II, SE/30, MacIIsi... (pas de petits condensateurs ronds qui fuient).

Par contre la carte analogique est équipée de gros condensateurs qui gonflent et perdent en efficacité, à contrôler et à changer si nécessaire, comme la qualité des soudures, ça chauffe et parfois elles sont craquelées.

Sinon il n'a que 2 barrettes RAM, surement 2 barrettes de 1Mo, et le cavalier est bien placé.
Par contre les 2 barrettes sont placées en 3 et 4, elles devraient être en 1 et 2 (Bank A).
Des barrettes 1Mo 30-pin sont facile à trouver, comme celles du MacIIsi ;-), pour faire des essais et en profiter pour le passer à 4Mo.

Pas de pile de sauvegarde, c'est bien quand on les stocke, ça évite qu'elle coule et détruise la carte mère.
Tu pourras ensuite en remettre une (1/2AA, 3.6V), pour ne pas avoir à le remettre à l'heure à chaque fois que tu le débranches.
Mais si tu ne comptes pas t'en servir régulièrement, ne la remet pas.


----------



## Rob_93 (24 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je suis une bille en électronique, mais je pense que c'est du coté de la carte analogique que ça pèche (celle qui est à la verticale).
> 
> Le Mac SE, comme le MacPlus a une carte mère bien plus robuste que le Classic I&II, SE/30, MacIIsi... (pas de petits condensateurs ronds qui fuient).
> 
> ...


Pourtant la carte analogique est en parfait état, je ne comprend pas. Je précise que avant me Macintosh faisait le son de démarrage et que maintenant il ne le fait plus quand il y a se problème.


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Août 2019)

Tu as bien rebranché le petit cable qui part de la carte mère vers le haut parleur ?
Le disque dur tourne ? le ventilateur ? Contrôle le boitier de l'alimentation...
Il y a des gros condensateurs sur la carte analogique, est-ce qu'ils sont gonflés (le haut s'arrondi)
Un condensateur qui gonfle ça ressemble à ça :



Regardes les soudures avec une loupe pour voir si il y a craquelures...
Mais je suis nul en fer à souder, faut un expert en électronique pour t'aider.


----------



## Rob_93 (24 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu as bien rebranché le petit cable qui part de la carte mère vers le haut parleur ?
> Le disque dur tourne ? le ventilateur ? Contrôle le boitier de l'alimentation...
> Il y a des gros condensateurs sur la carte analogique, est-ce qu'ils sont gonflés (le haut s'arrondi)
> Un condensateur qui gonfle ça ressemble à ça :
> ...


Les condensateurs ne sont pas gonflés et le fil est branché le ventilateur tourne en revenche le disque dur tourne puis s'arrête.Est il possible que l'alimentation soit à l'origine des problèmes?


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

Pour en revenir au Macintosh IIsi, j'ai pris le disque dur conner de mon Macintosh SE mais ça ne fonctionne pas il est écrit: "erreur système est survenue.
Erreur de dus mémoire." 
Je précise que le disque dur était sur système 6.quelque chose.


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au Macintosh IIsi, j'ai pris le disque dur conner de mon Macintosh SE mais ça ne fonctionne pas il est écrit: "erreur système est survenue.
> Erreur de dus mémoire."
> Je précise que le disque dur était sur système 6.quelque chose.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J' ai besoin d' aide aussi pour un autre Macintosh (un SE fdhd) et parfois quand je l' allume il démarre et un message apparaît qui dit: "Erreure BUS mémoire". Comment pourais je résoudre se problème? Je précise que j' ai détruit la mémoire PRam et que la pile est toujours sur la carte mère.





Rob_93 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au Macintosh IIsi, j'ai pris le disque dur conner de mon Macintosh SE mais ça ne fonctionne pas il est écrit: "erreur système est survenue.
> Erreur de dus mémoire."
> Je précise que le disque dur était sur système 6.quelque chose.



Le IIsi fonctionne bien ;-)

Même message sur le SE et le IIsi en utilisant le même disque dur, c'est ça ?
C'est pas un problème de RAM en fait, ce genre de message n'apparait que quand le système commence à se charger, sinon tu aurais un écran noir avec un code erreur Sad Mac.
C'est certainement un fichier système endommagé...
Essaie de démarrer sur un disque dur externe ou sur une disquette système, puis faire une vérification du disque et re-installer un système.
Si tu n'as rien d'important sur le disque, re-formattes le pour être sûr.

C'est un disque Conner CP3040A qu'on trouvait d'origine sur les SE et aussi sur les MacIIsi entre autres.
C'est un disque qui vieillit assez bien, j'en ai plusieurs qui fonctionnent bien.
Mais ça a prés de 30 ans tout de même... ils ne sont pas à l'abri d'une panne.
http://gpbmaccollection.online.fr/MacIIsi.html


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le IIsi fonctionne bien ;-)
> 
> Même message sur le SE et le IIsi en utilisant le même disque dur, c'est ça ?
> C'est pas un problème de RAM en fait, ce genre de message n'apparait que quand le système commence à se charger, sinon tu aurais un écran noir avec un code erreur Sad Mac.
> ...


Le problème c'est que comme je débute ma collection je n'ai pas de disquettes de réinstallation de système et c'est mon seul disque dur. Mais ce qui est bizzare c'est que sur le Macintosh se il y avait l'erreur bus mémoire mais seulement une fois sur 10 ou très rarement alors que là c'est tout le temps. Pour information quand je démarre il y a le logo du Macintosh puis après il y a le cadre "Bienvenue" puis l'erreur.


----------



## Big Ben (29 Août 2019)

Bonjour 

Pour les erreurs au démarrage il faudrait vraiment repartir sur des installations propres sur des disques dur sûrs puis passer des outils de diagnostic Apple pour faire des tests mémoire avancés (il peut avoir des ratés même sans sadmac)!

Sur le SE peu de problèmes de condensateurs avec ces modèles, cependant la saleté ou des cartes d’extension peuvent poser problème en fonction de leur état.

Si tu commences dans le rétro Macintosh ça va être un peu plus compliqué sans FloppyEmu de chez bigmessowire par exemple. C’est un peu cher mais très pratique!


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Le problème c'est que comme je débute ma collection je n'ai pas de disquettes de réinstallation de système et c'est mon seul disque dur. Mais ce qui est bizzare c'est que sur le Macintosh se il y avait l'erreur bus mémoire mais seulement une fois sur 10 ou très rarement alors que là c'est tout le temps. Pour information quand je démarre il y a le logo du Macintosh puis après il y a le cadre "Bienvenue" puis l'erreur.



C'est bien le chargement du système qui se passe mal si tu a la cadre Bienvenue avant l'erreur.
C'est pas les mêmes machines (pas le même proc, pas la même video, etc...) le sytème se charge différemment, possible que ça passe mieux sur une machine que sur une autre, ou que le problème s'aggrave...

Si tu veux collectionner des vieux Mac en état de marche, il y a un outil super pratique qu'il faut avoir : le Floppy Emu
Ça se branche sur le port pour lecteur de disquette et ça simule des disquettes ou même le disque dur HD20 qui se branchait aussi sur le port disquette.
C'est un peu cher, mais pour un collectionneur, c'est presque indispensable ;-))
Plus besoin de disquette (fragile) et ça marche même si ton lecteur de disquette est en panne (pas rare ;-) Idéal pour tester une machine.
http://www.bigmessowires.com/floppy-emu/


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour les erreurs au démarrage il faudrait vraiment repartir sur des installations propres sur des disques dur sûrs puis passer des outils de diagnostic Apple pour faire des tests mémoire avancés (il peut avoir des ratés même sans sadmac)!
> 
> ...


Merci, je pense que je vais investir dans un floppyemu, sinon je me suis dit qu' il pourait y avoir un problème avec les barrettes de RAM, elle sont différentes de celle du Macintosh SE. J'ai une autre question, est ce normale que quand je met en route mon moniteur et quand je l'éteind, on entend une sorte de bruit éléctrique un "crrrrrrrr". J'ai crus que c'était la poussière qui cramait, mais sa persiste.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Août 2019)

C'est le degauss (de degaussing, la démagnétisation).
C'est propre aux écrans à tube cathodique, c'est pour éliminer le flux magnétique emmagasiné dans le tube.
Sur la plupart des écrans c'est automatique à chaque démarrage, on cycliquement... aprés quelques jours par exemple.

C'est sûr qu'aujourd'hui ça surprend, vu qu'il n'y a pratiquement plus d'écrans à tube (CRT).
Et encore tu l'as pas vu sur des 21" CRT


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est le degauss (de degaussing, la démagnétisation).
> C'est propre aux écrans à tube cathodique, c'est pour éliminer le flux magnétique emmagasiné dans le tube.
> 
> C'est sûr qu'aujourd'hui ça surprend, en encore tu l'as pas vu sur des 21" CRT


J'ai crus au début que l'écran allait exploser surtout que sur le Macintosh se il n'y a pas se bruit.


----------



## Big Ben (29 Août 2019)

C’est des Crt y’a de la haute tension c’est normal si le bruit n’est qu’un simple petit crépitement comme de l’électricité statique. Sinon c’est peut-être plus grave difficile à dire sans être là pour le constater.

Si tu es vers lyon je peux te dépanner de quelques disquettes système si besoin.


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> C’est des Crt y’a de la haute tension c’est normal si le bruit n’est qu’un simple petit crépitement comme de l’électricité statique. Sinon c’est peut-être plus grave difficile à dire sans être là pour le constater.
> 
> Si tu es vers lyon je peux te dépanner de quelques disquettes système si besoin.


Dommage, je suis vers Nice...


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

Désolé de vous embêtez encore une fois, il y'a quelques jours j'ai récupéré un très rare (enfin je crois) Power Macintosh 5500/275 de couleur noir. Le problème c'est qu'il démarre, mais il bloque sur l'affichage du logo Macintosh sur l'écran, j'ai attendu 10 minutes au moin et toujours bloqué. J'ai donc essayé de le rallumer, le même problème. J'ai donc regardé si il n'y a pas une disquette dans le lecteur et je n'ai pas l'impression, par contre quand je pousse le bouton pour éjecté le disque rien ne se passe. Peut être un disque qui empêche le démarrage?


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Août 2019)

Pour les barrettes RAM, il y a un petit utilitaires très pratique (pour MAC et IOS) qui reprend toutes les caractéristiques (dont la RAM) des vieux Mac (et des plus récents) :
http://mactracker.ca

Sinon les specs, très complète, en ligne sur un autre site : https://everymac.com/systems/apple/index-apple-specs-applespec.html
Les RAM du SE : 30-pin, 150ns max, 1Mo max par barrettes par groupe de 2 identiques.
Les RAM du Mac IIsi : 30-pin, 100ns max, 16Mo max par barrettes par groupe de 4 identiques.

La doc de l'époque chez Apple :


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour les barrettes RAM, il y a un petit utilitaires très pratique (pour MAC et IOS) qui reprend toutes les caractéristiques (dont la RAM) des vieux Mac (et des plus récents) :
> http://mactracker.ca
> 
> Sinon les specs, très complète, en ligne sur un autre site : https://everymac.com/systems/apple/index-apple-specs-applespec.html
> ...


J'ai essayer de mettre les barrettes RAM du Macintosh se, mais sans succès


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Désolé de vous embêtez encore une fois, il y'a quelques jours j'ai récupéré un très rare (enfin je crois) Power Macintosh 5500/275 de couleur noir. Le problème c'est qu'il démarre, mais il bloque sur l'affichage du logo Macintosh sur l'écran, j'ai attendu 10 minutes au moin et toujours bloqué. J'ai donc essayé de le rallumer, le même problème. J'ai donc regardé si il n'y a pas une disquette dans le lecteur et je n'ai pas l'impression, par contre quand je pousse le bouton pour éjecté le disque rien ne se passe. Peut être un disque qui empêche le démarrage?



Sympa comme machine, j'en une comme ça. C'est assez rare parce que faite uniquement pour l' Europe, il n'a pas été commercialisé aux US. On en voit de temps en temps sur LBC (en version 5400 ou 5500). Coque noir, clavier et souris noir, et même une télécommande noir pour le tuner TV.
Le bouton d'éjection, c'est pour le CD, normalement le tiroir devrait s'ouvrir... essaie de démarrer en maintenant appuyer le bouton de la souris, s'il y a un CD il devrait sortir.
Il semble planté, essaie de démarrer et en appuyant sur la touche majuscule pour éviter le chargement des extensions...



Un post consacré au 5500 avec une CF à la place du HD :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/power-macintosh-5500-et-compact-flash.1302991/


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Sympa comme machine, j'en une comme ça. C'est assez rare parce que faite uniquement pour l' Europe, il n'a pas été commercialisé aux US. On en voit de temps en temps sur LBC (en version 5400 ou 5500). Coque noir, clavier et souris noir, et même une télécommande noir pour le tuner TV.
> Le bouton d'éjection, c'est pour le CD, normalement le tiroir devrait s'ouvrir... essaie de démarrer en maintenant appuyer le bouton de la souris, s'il y a un CD il devrait sortir.
> Il semble planté, essaie de démarrer et en appuyant sur la touche majuscule pour éviter le chargement des extensions...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 137599


Super, j'ai hate d'essayer ce soir.
Je voudrais juste savoir le prix sur e bay de ses machines. Pour savoir si j'ai été arnaqué.
Je l'ai eu pour 60 Euros avec câbles souris, clavier, toute la documentation et la télécommande.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J'ai essayer de mettre les barrettes RAM du Macintosh se, mais sans succès



Dans le IIsi ?

Sur le Mac SE c'est des 150ns max, et 100ns sur le IIsi, regardes la vitesse peut-être qu'elle ne vont pas dans le IIsi.
Dans le IIsi c'est par groupe de 4 identique, dans ta photo de la CM du SE il n'y en avait que 2...


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Super, j'ai hate d'essayer ce soi.
> Je voudrais juste savoir le prix sur e bay de ses machines. Pour savoir si j'ai été arnaqué.
> Je l'ai eu pour 60 Euros avec câbles souris, clavier, toute la documentation et la télécommande.



Oui tu t'es fait arnaqué, mais je te le reprends à 70€ si tu veux ;-))
Non bien sûr, à ce prix là c'est cadeau, c'est une machine sympa, et complète


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Dans le IIsi ?
> 
> Sur le Mac SE c'est des 150ns max, et 100ns sur le IIsi, regardes la vitesse peut-être qu'elle ne vont pas dans le IIsi.
> Dans le IIsi c'est par groupe de 4 identique, dans ta photo de la CM du SE il n'y en avait que 2...


Ha ok, c'est pour ça que l'écran été noir.
Mais peut être que si je met les 2 barrettes de RAM du se et laisser 2 du si ça peut marcher


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui tu t'es fait arnaqué, mais je te le reprends à 70€ si tu veux ;-))
> Non bien sûr, à ce prix là c'est cadeau, c'est une machine sympa, et complète


Je pense le garder


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Super, j'ai hate d'essayer ce soir.
> Je voudrais juste savoir le prix sur e bay de ses machines. Pour savoir si j'ai été arnaqué.
> Je l'ai eu pour 60 Euros avec câbles souris, clavier, toute la documentation et la télécommande.



On ne voit pas beaucoup de 5400/5500 sur la baie parce que c'est des machines lourdes, aux plastiques qui deviennent fragile avec le temps.
C'est pas bon pour le transport (cher et fragile, fait attention si tu le démontes, surtout la face avant)
Et c'était pas le haut de gamme à l'époque (c'était la gamme pro desktop et tower, quoique en version 275MHz c'était pas mal tout de même).
Donc beaucoup finissent aux encombrants (ou sur LBC, à prendre sur place ;-)

Alors pour une machine vendu seulement en Europe mais pas aux US... j'en ai pas encore vu.

Peut-être que ça vaudrait le coup ;-) J'ai présenté le mien sur 68kMLA (forum surtout US) ils ont trouvé ça sympa ;-)
Mais, ça demanderait un emballage sur mesure et un coût de transport élevé...


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Ha ok, c'est pour ça que l'écran été noir.
> Mais peut être que si je met les 2 barrettes de RAM du se et laisser 2 du si ça peut marcher



ça dépend des barrettes, c'est toutes des 1Mo ? quelle vitesse ? (fait une photo)
C'est pour tester si les barrettes du SE fonctionnent ?
Sinon c'est quand même mieux si elles sont identique (nombre de puces, architectures).


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> ça dépend des barrettes, c'est toutes des 1Mo ? quelle vitesse ? (fait une photo)
> C'est pour tester si les barrettes du SE fonctionnent ?
> Sinon c'est quand même mieux si elles sont identique (nombre de puces, architectures).


Voici les photos des barettes de RAM.Sur la première photo se sont les barrettes d'origine (enfin je pence) du Macintosh IIsi, la deuxième photos se sont celle du SE(fdhd)


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> On ne voit pas beaucoup de 5400/5500 sur la baie parce que c'est des machines lourdes, aux plastiques qui deviennent fragile avec le temps.
> C'est pas bon pour le transport (cher et fragile, fait attention si tu le démontes, surtout la face avant)
> Et c'était pas le haut de gamme à l'époque (c'était la gamme pro desktop et tower, quoique en version 275MHz c'était pas mal tout de même).
> Donc beaucoup finissent aux encombrants (ou sur LBC, à prendre sur place ;-)
> ...


Je pense éviter de démonter le Powermacintosh car mes pièce ne doivent pas être facile à trouver. Et juste pour savoir, la documentation d'origine est rare?


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

J'a


gpbonneau a dit:


> ça dépend des barrettes, c'est toutes des 1Mo ? quelle vitesse ? (fait une photo)
> C'est pour tester si les barrettes du SE fonctionnent ?
> Sinon c'est quand même mieux si elles sont identique (nombre de puces, architectures).


J'ai réussi à le faire marcher!
J'ai appuyé sur la touche au dessus de majuscul et j'ai ajouté une barette de RAM du Macintosh se.


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

Il ne marche déjà plus...


----------



## Big Ben (29 Août 2019)

Le RAM du SE n’est pas compatible avec le IIsi à coup sûr (150ns min pour le SE vs 65ns pour le IIsi). Il vaut mieux ne pas la mettre au risque d’avoir des gros bogues.
Si le démarrage avec maj fonctionne c’est peut être une extension qui provoque tout ce bazar.


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Août 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Le RAM du SE n’est pas compatible avec le IIsi à coup sûr (150ns min pour le SE vs 65ns pour le IIsi). Il vaut mieux ne pas la mettre au risque d’avoir des gros bogues.
> Si le démarrage avec maj fonctionne c’est peut être une extension qui provoque tout ce bazar.





Big Ben a dit:


> Le RAM du SE n’est pas compatible avec le IIsi à coup sûr (150ns min pour le SE vs 65ns pour le IIsi). Il vaut mieux ne pas la mettre au risque d’avoir des gros bogues.
> Si le démarrage avec maj fonctionne c’est peut être une extension qui provoque tout ce bazar.


Je crois que c'est l'alimentation qui est HS...


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Voici les photos des barettes de RAM.Sur la première photo se sont les barrettes d'origine (enfin je pence) du Macintosh IIsi, la deuxième photos se sont celle du SE(fdhd)


Je n'arrive pas à lire les refs sur les pavés des 2 barrettes de SE.
Et dans le IIsi tu as vu combien il affichait de RAM dans " à propos du Macintosh" ?
Si c'est des barrettes 1Mo dans le SE et dans le IIsi et qu'elles font 100ns max ou moins en temps d'accès, ça devrait marcher.

S'il a démarré avec la touche majuscule enfoncé, c'est un problème avec une extension système Apple ou autre. 
S'il fonctionnait avant d'être remisé, c'est certainement un fichier endommagé.

Les alim sur les IIsi sont réputées fragile (souvent en panne), avec des redémarrages à la chaine pour tes tests, vu l'âge...


----------



## Big Ben (30 Août 2019)

Je confirme pour les alims des IIsi, il y a deux problèmes:
-les condensateurs qui lâchent 
-le circuit de mise sous tension qui a un oscillateur qui tend vers un état non oscillant et empêche le démarrage.

Seule solution à court terme: refaire l’alimentation. C’est assez trivial, je dois le faire prochainement. Peux-tu poster les références de l’alimentation? On devrait avoir le même modèle.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Août 2019)

Il y a un centreur en plastique sur la base qui passe dans un trou de l’alim. Si tu changes les condensateurs par des plus gros, tiens en compte, sinon au moment de remettre l’alim en place ça passe plus, c’est du vécu )


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il y a un centreur en plastique sur la base qui passe dans un trou de l’alim. Si tu changes les condensateurs par des plus gros, tiens en compte, sinon au moment de remettre l’alim en place ça passe plus, c’est du vécu )





gpbonneau a dit:


> Il y a un centreur en plastique sur la base qui passe dans un trou de l’alim. Si tu changes les condensateurs par des plus gros, tiens en compte, sinon au moment de remettre l’alim en place ça passe plus, c’est du vécu )


Il y a juste souci c'es que je suis nul en soudure donc pour changer les condensateurs qui ont fuit...
Je ne sais pas si ça peut vous aidez, quand j'appui sur le bouton power rien ne se passe, de meme si c'est la touche power du clavier


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Je confirme pour les alims des IIsi, il y a deux problèmes:
> -les condensateurs qui lâchent
> -le circuit de mise sous tension qui a un oscillateur qui tend vers un état non oscillant et empêche le démarrage.
> 
> Seule solution à court terme: refaire l’alimentation. C’est assez trivial, je dois le faire prochainement. Peux-tu poster les références de l’alimentation? On devrait avoir le même modèle.


Pour les references, je ne sais pas où c'es ecrit, donc je vous envoie une photo


----------



## Big Ben (30 Août 2019)

Yep c’est bon je peux lire la référence.

Je confirme aussi qu’il faut bien changer les condensateurs sur ton alimentation.

Edit: on peut voir par MP si tu as besoin d’aide pour les changements de condensateurs.


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Yep c’est bon je peux lire la référence.
> 
> Je confirme aussi qu’il faut bien changer les condensateurs sur ton alimentation.


Je pense que je vais revendre les pièces du Macintosh iisi, j'au vu un Macintosh Quadra 700 à un prix abordable.


----------



## Big Ben (30 Août 2019)

Je veux pas te décourager mais tu vas avoir des problèmes similaires avec le quadra 700. Quasiment toutes les machines du bureau Apple pré-intel ont besoin de réparations aujourd’hui.


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Je veux pas te décourager mais tu vas avoir des problèmes similaires avec le quadra 700. Quasiment toutes les machines du bureau Apple pré-intel ont besoin de réparations aujourd’hui.


Au pire je revendrais les pièces du Quadra


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Voice le lien de l'anonce: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Ordinateur-...361705?hash=item23c43066a9:g:vKUAAOSwycldYCBm
ça vaut le coup?


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Voice le lien de l'anonce: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Ordinateur-...361705?hash=item23c43066a9:g:vKUAAOSwycldYCBm
> ça vaut le coup?





> État :
> Occasion
> 
> “Voir photos. Complet mais un composant a coulé dedans. Non testé, compte-tenu de cela.”



Je ne pense pas que ça te convienne…


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ça te convienne…


Pourtant il a l'air propre


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2019)

Un composant à coulé, et à priori tu n'es pas le champion de la soudure…


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Un composant à coulé, et à priori tu n'es pas le champion de la soudure…


Quelle composant à coulé?


----------



## Big Ben (30 Août 2019)

Il a pas coulé, il a explosé: c’est la pile lithium située sous le bloc dd/disquette.

C’est cher vu l’état.
Très probablement irréparable ou très difficilement réparable.


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Il a pas coulé, il a explosé: c’est la pile lithium située sous le bloc dd/disquette.
> 
> C’est cher vu l’état.


Je trouvais qu'il était en bon état, ci c'est la pile qui a coulé ça doit être réparable


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Il a pas coulé, il a explosé: c’est la pile lithium située sous le bloc dd/disquette.
> 
> C’est cher vu l’état.
> Très probablement irréparable ou très difficilement réparable.


Dommage, je ne sais pas quelle Mac acheté, à chaque fois ils tombent en panne...


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Voice le lien de l'anonce: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Ordinateur-...361705?hash=item23c43066a9:g:vKUAAOSwycldYCBm
> ça vaut le coup?



Le Quadra 700 est un machine que j’apprécie, j’en ai installé pas mal ;-)
C’est une des rares machines de cette époque dont la carte mère est robuste, pas de petits condensateurs ronds qui fuient.
L’alim est bien plus grosse que le IIsi (même connecteur) et aussi très robuste, la même sur IIcx/ci, IIvi/vx, Q650/700/7100, j’en ai plein d’origine, aucune en panne. 
J’ai 2 Q700, complètement d’origine qui fonctionne très bien.
Le seul problème c’est la pile de sauvegarde qu’il faut retirer si on le stocke pour éviter qu’elle coule, sinon la CM est HS et c’est difficile à réparer.
C’est le cas de celle de l’annonce, la pile est sous le lecteur de disquette et comme il était utilisé à la vertical ça a couler vers le bas. Gros dégât en perspective, à éviter absolument.


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le Quadra 700 est un machine que j’apprécie, j’en ai installé pas mal ;-)
> C’est une des rares machines de cette époque dont la carte mère est robuste, pas de petits condensateurs ronds qui fuient.
> L’alim est bien plus grosse que le IIsi (même connecteur) et aussi très robuste, la même sur IIcx/ci, IIvi/vx, Q650/700/7100, j’en ai plein d’origine, aucune en panne.
> J’ai 2 Q700, complètement d’origine qui fonctionne très bien.
> ...


Ha oui, du coup quelle genre de Mac je pourrais acheter à u prix raisonnable et qui pourrait fonctionner sans trop de bidouillage? (Si possible éviter les Mac d'après 95)


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

La série des Macintosh LC est abordable, mais je ne sais pas si il faut beaucoup d’entretien.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Dommage, je ne sais pas quelle Mac acheté, à chaque fois ils tombent en panne...



Le Mac SE c’est une machine robuste. 
Mais pour en trouver en super état de marche sans rien à faire, faut mettre le prix pour une machine restaurée. 
Les réparations sur les cartes électroniques c’est pas simple, pas toujours 100% de réussite et c’est quand même du temps à y passer.
Sinon tu le fait faire, comme moi ;-)
Je fais tout le reste mais je suis nul en fer à souder ;-)


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Pour revenir sur le Power Macintosh 5500, malheureusement aucune des technique n'a marché. il reste bloqué au démarrage et le lecteur de cd ne s'ouvre pas. Quelle poisse...


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Août 2019)

Mac LC, condensateurs a changer sur CM et alimentation.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Ha oui, du coup quelle genre de Mac je pourrais acheter à u prix raisonnable et qui pourrait fonctionner sans trop de bidouillage? (Si possible éviter les Mac d'après 95)



Les Quadra 650 et 700 sont des valeurs sûres, mais pas facile à trouver.
Si tu en trouves un en état de marche avec un HD pas trop bruyant, un bon nettoyage, tu changes la pile et c'est repartis sans rien faire de plus.
Le SE est une bonne machine aussi, CM et alimentation plutôt robuste, avec un HD en bon état...

Dans tes recherches, choisis d'abord des machines qui fonctionnent (photos à l'appui) et discutes avec le proprio pour savoir si tout fonctionne bien. Sur LBC on voit des machines autour de 50€ qui fonctionnent... 

Quand je récupère une machine de cette époque qui en vaut le coup, je regarde d'abord la CM, même si elle fonctionne bien, je fais changer les petits condensateurs ronds s'il y en a.
C'est Luis qui me fait ça et je trouve que c'est pas cher :
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/902748963.htm/
Idem pour les alimentations réputées fragile (IIsi, LC et d'autres que j'oublie), pour les autres pas besoin de préventif, intervention en cas de panne uniquement.

Je lui envoi mes CM, mes alimentations et il change les condensateurs.
J'ai plus qu'à réparer le reste et remonter les machines ;-)

Pour faire les diagnostiques, l'avantage c'est que j'ai accumulé pas mal de pièces détachés avec le temps, (alimentation, HD, floppy, etc...) c'est plus facile, et avec des outils comme FloppyEmu, un bon HD SCSI externe, un lecteur CD externe, etc... ça aide.

C'est des machines d'une trentaine d'années tout de même ;-) combien d'appareils électronique de ces années là fonctionnent encore dans leur jus ?
Si tu veux faire une collection, faut t'équiper un peu et t'attendre à ce que ça ne marche pas à tous les coups ;-)


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les Quadra 650 et 700 sont des valeurs sûres, mais pas facile à trouver.
> Si tu en trouves un en état de marche avec un HD pas trop bruyant, un bon nettoyage, tu changes la pile et c'est repartis sans rien faire de plus.
> Le SE est une bonne machine aussi, CM et alimentation plutôt robuste, avec un HD en bon état...
> 
> ...


Je pense que je vais plutôt acheter des Macintosh qui ont été déjà réparés même si ça coute plus cher. je voudrais savoir si un CD bloqué dans un lecteur de CD  pourrait empêcher le démarrage?


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Pour revenir sur le Power Macintosh 5500, malheureusement aucune des technique n'a marché. il reste bloqué au démarrage et le lecteur de cd ne s'ouvre pas. Quelle poisse...


Sors la carte mère par l'arrière, c'est facile, 2 vis à retirer et elle est dans des glissière, il y a même une petite "poignée" pour la tirer vers l'arrière.


Avant il faut que tu retires le cache noir devant les prises. Il y a 2 ergots en plastique, fait attention c'est fragile.

Regardes s'il n'y a rien de suspect et retires les cartes d'extension. 
Si ça vient du disque dur, débranches le et trouve un disque SCSI externe avec un système 7.5.5 (mini) ou 8 ou 9 dessus...

La CM du mien : https://forums.macg.co/threads/power-macintosh-5500-et-compact-flash.1302991/


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Sors la carte mère par l'arrière, c'est facile, 2 vis à retirer et elle est dans des glissière, il y a même une petite "poignée" pour la tirer vers l'arrière.
> Voir la pièce jointe 137723
> 
> Avant il faut que tu retires le cache noir devant les prises. Il y a 2 ergots en plastique, fait attention c'est fragile.
> ...


Super, merci j'essaierais ça plus tard. Est ce qu'il y a une pile sur ce modèle?


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Août 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Je pense que je vais plutôt acheter des Macintosh qui ont été déjà réparés même si ça coute plus cher. je voudrais savoir si un CD bloqué dans un lecteur de CD  pourrait empêcher le démarrage?



S'il y un CD dans le lecteur qui bloque le démarrage, c'est que le Mac démarre dessus. 
Normalement ça s'entend bien, les lecteurs CD surtout de cette époque sont assez bruyant.
Et si tu démarres en appuyant sur la souris, il devrait sortir.

Je pense plutôt à un plantage au moment du chargement du système sur le HD.
Pour le savoir, il faut démarrer sur une disquette (c'est le premier support sollicité dans la séquence de démarrage), ou sur un HD externe en débranchant le HD interne.

J'ai eu un problème comme ça sur le mien quand j'ai remplacé le HD par un CF, la première que j'ai essayé faisait exactement ça, plantage au démarrage sur le logo MacOS.

Pour la pile, c'est différent sur ce modèle, il y a une pile alcaline 4,5v Rayovac quasi impossible à trouver aujourd'hui, mais qu'on peut facilement remplacer par un petit boitier avec 3 piles 1,5v AAA dedans. Regardes sur la photo de ma CM.


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> S'il y un CD dans le lecteur qui bloque le démarrage, c'est que le Mac démarre dessus.
> Normalement ça s'entend bien, les lecteurs CD surtout de cette époque sont assez bruyant.
> Et si tu démarres en appuyant sur la souris, il devrait sortir.
> 
> ...


J'ai essayé la technique de presser le bouton de la souris pendant le démarrage, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Quand je reste appuyer sur le bouton de la souris le disque sort pas à l'écran il y a une disquette avec un point d'intérogation


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> S'il y un CD dans le lecteur qui bloque le démarrage, c'est que le Mac démarre dessus.
> Normalement ça s'entend bien, les lecteurs CD surtout de cette époque sont assez bruyant.
> Et si tu démarres en appuyant sur la souris, il devrait sortir.
> 
> ...


sinon, quelle système faut il installer, 8, 8.1... je voudrais celui d'origine à la sortit de l'ordinateur


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2019)

Je dois débarrasser des ordis que j'ai filès à un copain.
Quand c'est fait, je te contacte.

Il y a un LC (je ne sais plus lequel) avec certainement le clavier, souris, moniteur et imprimante.
Un G3 B/B avec peut être clavier/souris et moniteur.

Tu me diras si ça t'intéresse…


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Je dois débarrasser des ordis que j'ai filès à un copain.
> Quand c'est fait, je te contacte.
> 
> Il y a un LC (je ne sais plus lequel) avec certainement le clavier, souris, moniteur et imprimante.
> ...


Le tout m'intéresse, selon le prix et l'état (je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec un autre PC qui lâche au bout de deux jour...)


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Je dois débarrasser des ordis que j'ai filès à un copain.
> Quand c'est fait, je te contacte.
> 
> Il y a un LC (je ne sais plus lequel) avec certainement le clavier, souris, moniteur et imprimante.
> ...


Est ce qu'il y'a les câbles d'alimentations? Si ils ne marchent pas ce n'est pas pour moi


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2019)

Aux dernières nouvelles.
Donc avant que je ne change le LC pour le G3 tout fonctionnait.

Mais t'inquiètes, avec LBC tout partira dans la journée…


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Août 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Aux dernières nouvelles.
> Donc avant que je ne change le LC pour le G3 tout fonctionnait.
> 
> Mais t'inquiètes, avec LBC tout partira dans la journée…


Vous pourriez me donnez le lien de l'annonce LBC quand elle sera en ligne?


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2019)

Bien sûr…


----------



## Rob_93 (31 Août 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Bien sûr…


Vous habitez dans quelle région?


----------



## Rob_93 (2 Septembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Sors la carte mère par l'arrière, c'est facile, 2 vis à retirer et elle est dans des glissière, il y a même une petite "poignée" pour la tirer vers l'arrière.
> Voir la pièce jointe 137723
> 
> Avant il faut que tu retires le cache noir devant les prises. Il y a 2 ergots en plastique, fait attention c'est fragile.
> ...


Finalement pour qu'il marche je n'ai pas eu besoin de toit démonté car en l'allument, j'ai appuyé sur toutes les touches. Mais le lecteur cd est toujours bloqué.


----------



## Rob_93 (2 Septembre 2019)

Est ce que quelqu'un connaitrai une boutique en ligne pour acheter des vieilles pièces d'ordinateurs?


----------



## Big Ben (2 Septembre 2019)

Rob, as-tu moyen de m’envoyer un message privé ?


----------



## Rob_93 (2 Septembre 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Rob, as-tu moyen de m’envoyer un message privé ?


Je na sais pas faire


----------



## peyret (2 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Rob_93 (2 Septembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 137945


Merci


----------



## Rob_93 (5 Octobre 2019)

Bojour, cela fait depuis longtemps que je n'ai pas posté (faute de temps) et maintenant le Macintosh IISI est "réparé", tout fonctionne bien jusqu'à que le logo avec un point d'interrogation dans une disquette apparait, pourtant le disque dur Conner 40SC est bien branché. Est il possible que se soit le seul condensateur qui n'est pas été changé qui cause ce problème? Il y a marqué C34+à coté du condensateur.


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Bojour, cela fait depuis longtemps que je n'ai pas posté (faute de temps) et maintenant le Macintosh IISI est "réparé", tout fonctionne bien jusqu'à que le logo avec un point d'interrogation dans une disquette apparait, pourtant le disque dur Conner 40SC est bien branché. Est il possible que se soit le seul condensateur qui n'est pas été changé qui cause ce problème? Il y a marqué C34+à coté du condensateur.



Autant tous les changer, ils ont le même age et la même tendance à fuir avec le temps... il y a des pistes sur le CI qui passent en dessous et à coté de C34 et qui peuvent s'oxyder à cause des fuites. Avant/Après :




Ceci dit, je ne pense pas que ce soit lié avec ton problème de disque dur non reconnu. 
Peux-tu tester ton disque dur sur un autre Mac pour t'assurer qu'il fonctionne bien ? 
Ou démarrer sur une disquette pour lancer l'Utilitaire de Disque, ou sur un disque dur externe, ou avec un Floppy Emu


----------



## Rob_93 (5 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Autant tous les changer, ils ont le même age et la même tendance à fuir avec le temps... il y a des pistes sur le CI qui passent en dessous et à coté de C34 et qui peuvent s'oxyder à cause des fuites. Avant/Après :
> Voir la pièce jointe 140259
> Voir la pièce jointe 140257
> 
> ...


Alors en fait, je me suis trompé, le condensateur c34 n'est pas présent, mais en revanche j'ai un Macintosh Performa 400 et j'ai donc testé le disque dur Conner et il marche. Puis j'ai pris le disque dur du Macintosh Performa et je l'ai mis dans le IISI et il a marché, je ne comprend pas pourquoi, et donc j'ai remis le disque dur Conner dans le IISI et là, erreur bus mémoire. Serait il possible que le Macintosh IISI ne supporte pas la version 6.1 (je crois) du disque dur?


----------



## Invité (6 Octobre 2019)

D'après MacTracker il est sorti avec le 6.0.6 ou 6.0.7, donc un 6.1 devrait passer puisqu'il supporte jusqu'au 7.6.1.


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Octobre 2019)

Oui le IIsi est sorti avec le Système 6. 
Dont la dernière version est la 6.0.8 (pas de 6.1). Le Performa 400 est sortie avec le 7.0.1.
Le meilleur pour ces machines, c'est le 7.1 à mon avis.
Le système n'est peut être pas adapté à la machine, c'est possible, l'installation du système 7 proposait soit une installation spécifique à chaque machine, soit une générique (un peu plus grosse).
Mais dans ce cas tu as un message dés le chargement du système qui indique qu'il n'est pas adapté à la machine...

Tu as le message "erreur bus mémoire" au début du chargement du système, c'est ça ? 
Essaie de démarrer en appuyant sur Majuscule (pas celle qui bloque les Majuscule, l'autre ;-), ça démarre sans extensions, il y en a peut être une qui plante sur le IIsi.


----------



## Rob_93 (6 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui le IIsi est sorti avec le Système 6.
> Dont la dernière version est la 6.0.8 (pas de 6.1). Le Performa 400 est sortie avec le 7.0.1.
> Le meilleur pour ces machines, c'est le 7.1 à mon avis.
> Le système n'est peut être pas adapté à la machine, c'est possible, l'installation du système 7 proposait soit une installation spécifique à chaque machine, soit une générique (un peu plus grosse).
> ...


C'est possible qu'une extension cause problème, car quand le disque dur Conner était sur le performa 400, Microsoft Word ne marchait pas et c'est la seul extension. En revenche le disque dur venait d'un Macintosh SE et là Microsoft Word marchait. sinon je me suis dit que le Macintosh IISI n'a pas apprécié le disque dur 40SC car il avait un disque de 80SC avant.


----------



## Rob_93 (6 Octobre 2019)

Quelques photos


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Quelques photos



As-tu essayé de démarrer sans extensions (avec la touche Majuscule) ?

En regardant la photo de ton disque dur, il semble que la prise SCSI soit de travers, mal enfoncée, attention au mauvais contact...
Si la prise ne veut pas rentrer, ne forces pas, regardes bien avant dans la prise du disque si un connecteur n'est pas tordu. 
Si c'est le cas, à redresser doucement, ça peut casser.

Une prise bien en place :


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> C'est possible qu'une extension cause problème, car quand le disque dur Conner était sur le performa 400, Microsoft Word ne marchait pas et c'est la seul extension. En revenche le disque dur venait d'un Macintosh SE et là Microsoft Word marchait. sinon je me suis dit que le Macintosh IISI n'a pas apprécié le disque dur 40SC car il avait un disque de 80SC avant.



Ça dépend de la version de Word, peut-être une version pour 68000 qui n'est pas à jour pour fonctionner sur le 68030 du Performa 400, je n'ai pas assez utilisé Word, pour connaitre les différences entre les versions... il y en a eu beaucoup.

Pour la taille du disque, pas de soucis coté hardware, le bus SCSI accepte jusqu'à 7 disques durs de taille variée (le Mac est sur 7 et pour les disques, c'est des cavaliers sur ID0,1et 2 qui définissent le numéro sur le bus, de 0 à 6), ni coté software, les Systèmes 6 & 7 acceptent des volumes jusqu'à 2Go (4Go avec à partir du 7.5) et on peut même partitionner chaque disque en plusieurs volumes si on veut.

J'avais essayé sur le mien un disque SCSI-SCA 2.5" de 36Go, partitionné avec 8 volumes de 4Go, avec un Système 7.5.3 sur un des volumes et ça marchait très bien.


----------



## Rob_93 (7 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> As-tu essayé de démarrer sans extensions (avec la touche Majuscule) ?
> 
> En regardant la photo de ton disque dur, il semble que la prise SCSI soit de travers, mal enfoncée, attention au mauvais contact...
> Si la prise ne veut pas rentrer, ne forces pas, regardes bien avant dans la prise du disque si un connecteur n'est pas tordu.
> ...


J'ai bien remis la nappe, mais toujours le même problème, j'ai également enfoncé la touche majuscule durant tout le démarrage et ça n'a pas fonctionné. Je me suis trompé pour le système, c'est Système 6.0.7


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J'ai bien remis la nappe, mais toujours le même problème, j'ai également enfoncé la touche majuscule durant tout le démarrage et ça n'a pas fonctionné. Je me suis trompé pour le système, c'est Système 6.0.7



C'est un disque dur avec un système 6.0.7 qui fonctionne sur un Mac SE, c'est ça ? J'ai un peu de mal à suivre... le système 6.0.7 ne fonctionne pas sur le Performa 400 (vendu avec le 7.0.1, mais il fonctionne tout de même en 6.0.8US). 

Donc ton disque fonctionne sur le SE mais dans le IIsi tu as le message "Bienvenue sur Macintosh" puis le message d'erreur système "Erreur de bus mémoire", c'est ça ?

Avec le système 6, pas moyen de désactiver les extensions en appuyant sur la touche majuscule. Tu dois démarrer sur une disquette avec un système et aller voir dans le dossier système du disque dur s'il n'y a pas une "init" qui fait planter le IIsi au démarrage.
Le dossier système du 6 n'a pas de dossier Extensions, tout est au même niveau mais il n'y a pas beaucoup d'éléments, donc met dans un dossier à part tout ce qui n'est pas Apple et Redémarres...

Le mieux serait quand même d'installer un système 7.1 tous Macs sur ton disque dur.


----------



## Rob_93 (7 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est un disque dur avec un système 6.0.7 qui fonctionne sur un Mac SE, c'est ça ? J'ai un peu de mal à suivre... le système 6.0.7 ne fonctionne pas sur le Performa 400 (vendu avec le 7.0.1, mais il fonctionne tout de même en 6.0.8US).
> 
> Donc ton disque fonctionne sur le SE mais dans le IIsi tu as le message "Bienvenue sur Macintosh" puis le message d'erreur système "Erreur de bus mémoire", c'est ça ?
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est système 6.0.7 qui vient d'un SE, du coup je vais essayer de me procurer les disquettes. Mais ce qui est étrange c'est que le Macintosh Performa démarre puis je lance Word et j'ai attendu au moins 5 bonne minute et il était toujours en trains d'essayer de lancer Word, et le curseur de la souris était en forme de montre et il ne bougeais plus. Et l'autre petit soucis c'est que je ne sais pas si le lecteur de disquette du IIsi fonctionne, il y'a un peu de rouille, mais il n'y a pas de pièce tordus ou cassées.


----------



## Rob_93 (7 Octobre 2019)

Si j'achète des disquettes, je prend le risque qu'elles ne fonctionne plus


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Octobre 2019)

Si tu peux accéder au dossier système quand il est branché sur un autre Mac, essaie d'isoler dans un dossier à part tout ce qui n'est pas Apple. Tu dois avoir quelque chose comme ça :


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Si j'achète des disquettes, je prend le risque qu'elles ne fonctionne plus



Si tu ne veux pas démonter ton lecteur de disquette pour le nettoyer/graisser :
> Tu peux le dépoussiérer (un petit aérosol à air comprimé fait l'affaire)
> Ensuite, avec un coton tige, essuyer les têtes (sans forcer dessus)
> Mettre quelques gouttes d'huile fine (de machine à coudre par exemple) sur les axes et les parties en frottement (toutes petites gouttes ;-)
> Toujours sans le remettre dans le Mac, avec une disquette, faire fonctionner le chariot qui la guide : tu pousses la disquette dans le lecteur jusqu'au bout pour faire descendre le chariot et les têtes. Pour la ressortir, pousses le levier (à l'avant) vers l'arrière pour faire sortir la disquette. Faire le mouvement plusieurs fois, la mise en place de la disquette doit être franche, ça doit "claquer", dans l'autre sens, la disquette doit être éjecter.
> Ensuite rebrancher le lecteur et tester le moteur d'éjection, c'est la panne la plus fréquente, le petit pignon en plastique sur le moteur finit par casser. Sinon quand tu met la disquette dans la corbeille (ou quand tu appuies sur Ejecter si elle n'est pas reconnu), le chariot remonte et la disquette est éjectée.

Voilà, ça doit marcher, à part le petit pignon en plastique, les lecteurs Sony sont plutôt robuste, tant qu'on ne touche pas au chariot avec les têtes de lecture.

Pour ton Word 4, c'est une version de 1989, le Performa 400 est de 1992, il a peut-être besoin d'une mise à jour. La version 5 doit fonctionner.


----------



## Rob_93 (7 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu ne veux pas démonter ton lecteur de disquette pour le nettoyer/graisser :
> > Tu peux le dépoussiérer (un petit aérosol à air comprimé fait l'affaire)
> > Ensuite, avec un coton tige, essuyer les têtes (sans forcer dessus)
> > Mettre quelques gouttes d'huile fine (de machine à coudre par exemple) sur les axes et les parties en frottement (toutes petites gouttes ;-)
> ...


D'accord, merci pour ton conseil, je vais le faire, en revanche je n'ai pas de disquettes pour tester donc je présume qu'il doit marcher. Comment je fais pour accéder aux dossiers non Apple?


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Le tout m'intéresse, selon le prix et l'état (je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec un autre PC qui lâche au bout de deux jour...)



Bon, je viens de récupérer le LC et le G3 B/B.

Pour l'instant, je ne sais pas si c'est un LC ou un LC II. Ca faisait tellement de temps que je n'avais rien fait avec un proc Motorola que je suis un peu dépassé.
Ce LC je l'avais donné à un copain (prof de philo) il a servi de machine à écrire pendant des années.
Je vais essayer de lui mettre un 7.1 mais pas facile, je n'ai plus de D7 et je galère à transférer des fichiers pour en faire des D7 valides.
Au départ, il n'a pas démarré sur le disque interne, et toutes les D7 étaient éjectées. Après nettoyage du lecteur (D7 avec tissu imprégné d'alcool isopropylique il re-fonctionne) et il boote aussi sur son disque interne.

A priori au final il y aura le LC (I ou II, mais je crois que c'est un II) avec 6Mo de Ram, un écran Apple Display Color M1212 (14"), certainement un clavier/souris et une imprimante StyleWritter (état inconnu)

Le G3, je ne l'ai pas encore démarré, mais je te dirais.

En revanche, et là c'est chiant. Je te les donne (mais je ne suis pas contre un billet…) pour commencer une collec ça me parait idéal, le LC est facile à customiser et le G3 est idéal pour ça, mais je n'envoie rien.

Je suis à Dijon.


----------



## Big Ben (13 Octobre 2019)

Les LC sont impérativement à recapper, j’en ai commencé un cette semaine et y’a du dégât, particulièrement sur les LC II, de ce que j’ai pu voir.
C’est assez trompeur sur ces modèles qui semblent en apparence bien fonctionner malgré les déficiences des électrolytes.

Attention aux pads particulièrement fragile sur le LC/LCII autour du circuit audio.

Aussi l’alimentation est systématiquement à refaire, les condensateurs lena sont toujours HS, mais autant tout remplacer. Il n’y a que le gros condensateur sur le primaire où je n’avais pas réussi à trouver d’équivalent.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Octobre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, je viens de récupérer le LC et le G3 B/B.
> 
> Pour l'instant, je ne sais pas si c'est un LC ou un LC II. Ca faisait tellement de temps que je n'avais rien fait avec un proc Motorola que je suis un peu dépassé.
> ...



Je viens juste de mettre quelques photos en ligne de carte mère de LC, LCII et LCIII si tu veux identifier ta carte :
http://gpbmaccollection.online.fr/LC.html
Je les ai fait recapé (merci Luis), sinon c'est la panne assurée (perte de video, sifflement, ...). Les alimentations aussi, plutôt fragile.

Il y a de trés bon sujet sur 68kmla sur le re-cap des LC :
https://68kmla.org/forums/index.php?/topic/50451-caps-lc-i-ii-iii/
https://68kmla.org/forums/index.php?/topic/50652-caps-lc-tdk-power-supply-fix-for-pizza-box-macs


----------



## Rob_93 (13 Octobre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, je viens de récupérer le LC et le G3 B/B.
> 
> Pour l'instant, je ne sais pas si c'est un LC ou un LC II. Ca faisait tellement de temps que je n'avais rien fait avec un proc Motorola que je suis un peu dépassé.
> Ce LC je l'avais donné à un copain (prof de philo) il a servi de machine à écrire pendant des années.
> ...


Merci beaucoup de me les donner, évidement je te donne 30Euros si tu veux, par contre c'est bien un G3 "beige"? Et il faut que je vois, je ne suis pas de Dijon, mais mes parents ont un maison de campagne là bas (si il ne l'ont pas vendu). je te tient au courant.

Si tu as un double de disquette pou mac os 7 j'en veux bien car entre le macintosh en allemand et l'autre sur système 6 et qui ne boot pas...


----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de me les donner, évidement je te donne 30Euros si tu veux, par contre c'est bien un G3 "beige"? Et il faut que je vois, je ne suis pas de Dijon, mais mes parents ont un maison de campagne là bas (si il ne l'ont pas vendu). je te tient au courant.
> 
> Si tu as un double de disquette pou mac os 7 j'en veux bien car entre le macintosh en allemand et l'autre sur système 6 et qui ne boot pas...



Non, c'est un G3 B/B (blanc/bleu) https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Macintosh_G3_(Bleu_et_Blanc) un modèle "pro" facilement bidouillable. Je pourrais te passer un DVD de panther où Tiger si tu veux.
Ne l'ayant pas encore démarré, je ne sais pas lequel exactement. Il me semble que c'est un 350MHz

Pour,le LC ou LC II, je suis en train de faire les D7 du 7.1. pour te donner un truc acceptable.
Je garderais les images disques, mais les D7 je te les donne en prime.

Il siffle un peu au premier boot, mais plus après.
La pile est morte mais n'a pas coulé.

Et tu as raison, ça, te coûtera 30€ ! 

Pour la suite on passera en MP


----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je viens juste de mettre quelques photos en ligne de carte mère de LC, LCII et LCIII si tu veux identifier ta carte :
> http://gpbmaccollection.online.fr/LC.html


Merci gp, je regarderai ça…


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Octobre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Non, c'est un G3 B/B (blanc/bleu) https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Macintosh_G3_(Bleu_et_Blanc) un modèle "pro" facilement bidouillable. Je pourrais te passer un DVD de panther où Tiger si tu veux.
> Ne l'ayant pas encore démarré, je ne sais pas lequel exactement. Il me semble que c'est un 350MHz
> 
> Pour,le LC ou LC II, je suis en train de faire les D7 du 7.1. pour te donner un truc acceptable.
> ...


Il y a u problème, je ne pourrais pas passer les prendre, vraiment trop de voiture de Paris à Dijon et mes parents ont vendu leur maison, dnc pas moyen  de faire étape. Et je comprend que tu ne veuille pas faire d’envoi, mais si tu change d'avis, seul le LCII m'intéresse.


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Octobre 2019)

Un LC2 avec le 14" Color M1212, c'est une belle petite machine, sympa en collection.

Un peu de bricolage si tu sais tenir un fer à souder pour re-cap CM et alimentation (je dis ça mais je sais pas faire ;-) mais tu peux le faire faire pour pas cher). 
Pas mal d'opportunité pour le booster en chinant de la pièce vintage (RAM, PDS avec copro., VRAM, PDS réseau,...) ou plus récente (HD SCA ou SCSI2SD). 
Tu peux même te faire un serveur AppleShare avec un Raspberry Pi2 (avec A2SERVER) pour pas cher, qui pourra aller sur le net, pour remplir facilement le disque dur avec plein de jeux de l'époque )

Mais un 14" Color par la poste ou MondialRealy c'est risqué, fragile...


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un LC2 avec le 14" Color M1212, c'est une belle petite machine, sympa en collection.
> 
> Un peu de bricolage si tu sais tenir un fer à souder pour re-cap CM et alimentation (je dis ça mais je sais pas faire ;-) mais tu peux le faire faire pour pas cher).
> Pas mal d'opportunité pour le booster en chinant de la pièce vintage (RAM, PDS avec copro., VRAM, PDS réseau,...) ou plus récente (HD SCA ou SCSI2SD).
> ...


En théorie si il est bien emballé ça devrait aller. Puis je paye évidement tout les frais de port. Se qui m’intéresse c'est plutôt d'avoir le Mac comme à sa sortie, je ne veux pas qu'il y est plein d'extensions ou un disque dur récent. Une carte Ethernet me suffit.


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Octobre 2019)

Évidemment il y a toujours des risques, comme avec mon Power Macintosh 5500/275 qui a pris un coup... Il paraît que avec un peu d'acetone le plastique peu être recolé.


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Octobre 2019)

Puis les petits clips se sont cassés avec les boutons


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Octobre 2019)

Les 5xxx sont particulièrement lourd avec leurs grands écrans CRT 15", et les plastiques cassent comme du verre avec l'âge.
Il va bientôt plus en rester beaucoup ;-)

La coque, tu devrais pouvoir la recoller à la cyanoacrylate ça devrait tenir si tu le manipules avec précaution. Le problème c'est pour la démonter, pour accéder au vis il faut retirer les petits caches en plastique... qui vont cassés à coup sûr.

Pour les cliquets qui maintiennent le cache à l'avant, la cyano ne suffira pas, ça va casser dés que tu va les manipuler. 
Il faut les coller à la cyano pour les mettre bien en place, puis les renforcer avec un produit bi-composant pour réparer les plastiques comme ceux utiliser par les professionnels dans l'automobile par exemple (pour réparer les pattes de fixation des feux, etc..). Faut essayer... pas sûr que ça tiendra longtemps... au moins pour le remettre en place.

Pour les petits boutons, même chose, le problème c'est qu'il faudra retirer le blindage derrière le cache pour y accéder, et le recoller ensuite.

Les 5500 noir sont plutôt rare, il faut essayer de les conserver en bon état...


----------



## Rob_93 (15 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les 5xxx sont particulièrement lourd avec leurs grands écrans CRT 15", et les plastiques cassent comme du verre avec l'âge.
> Il va bientôt plus en rester beaucoup ;-)
> 
> La coque, tu devrais pouvoir la recoller à la cyanoacrylate ça devrait tenir si tu le manipules avec précaution. Le problème c'est pour la démonter, pour accéder au vis il faut retirer les petits caches en plastique... qui vont cassés à coup sûr.
> ...


Merci pour tes conseils. avec un peu de chance le tout tiendra. Mais le plus gros problème ce sont les clips qui se situent derrière, ceux qui maintiennent le panneau arrière pour accéder à la carte mère il faut  l'enlever et donc ils ont cassées, le "plateau" qui sert à retirer le lecteur de CD à également cassé. puis en effet les clips qui cachent les vis avaient déjà cassées quand je l'avait démonter (pour m'assurer que le tube cathodique n'était pas fendu et pour dépoussiérer). C'est pas gagné!


----------



## Rob_93 (15 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les 5xxx sont particulièrement lourd avec leurs grands écrans CRT 15", et les plastiques cassent comme du verre avec l'âge.
> Il va bientôt plus en rester beaucoup ;-)
> 
> La coque, tu devrais pouvoir la recoller à la cyanoacrylate ça devrait tenir si tu le manipules avec précaution. Le problème c'est pour la démonter, pour accéder au vis il faut retirer les petits caches en plastique... qui vont cassés à coup sûr.
> ...


Les Power Macintosh noir sont rares mais il me semble que le 5500/275 en particulier est plus rare que les 5500/225 ou autre. Si je ne dis pas de bêtises ils ont été commercialisé uniquement en Europe, donc pour les Américain ils sont très rares (un peu comme en Europe où le Macintosh TV est très rare). Sinon très joli tes Power Macintosh, ce sont quelles modèles?


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Octobre 2019)

Effectivement, le 5500 graphite n'a pas été commercialisé au USA. 
On trouve les configurations dans les documents Apple de l'époque, avec des modèles (graphite) 5500/225, 5500/250 commercialisé en Europe, Japon et Australie et le 5500/275 en Europe uniquement.
Mais vu le poids, prés de 25kg, cher à transporter, avec un conditionnement adéquate.

Le premier est un 5500/275 qu'on m'a donné il y a quelque temps déjà, avec une carte G3/400 dans le slot L2 à la place de la carte cache.
Il fonctionne très bien, sauf le HD trop bruyant que j'ai remplacé par une carte SD, bien plus rapide.#1

Le deuxième est un 5500/225 récupéré récemment en panne, il démarre mais pas de video. La CM est en réparation, j'espère que Luis trouvera ce qu'elle a. 
Pour l'instant il tourne avec une CM de 5400/180 que j'avais récupéré il y a longtemps sur une machine qui était tombé (vu le poids ça ne pardonne pas, boitier broyé).


----------



## Rob_93 (16 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Effectivement, le 5500 graphite n'a pas été commercialisé au USA.
> On trouve les configurations dans les documents Apple de l'époque, avec des modèles (graphite) 5500/225, 5500/250 commercialisé en Europe, Japon et Australie et le 5500/275 en Europe uniquement.
> Mais vu le poids, prés de 25kg, cher à transporter, avec un conditionnement adéquate.
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas de chance pour le 5400, le plus lourd c'est surtout l'écran CRT. Mais ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi Apple a fait un produit fragile avec et des plastiques bas de gammes, sur les autres Macintosh les plastiques ne sont pas aussi fragile. D'habitude leur produits sont de plutôt bonne qualité.


----------



## Big Ben (16 Octobre 2019)

L’âge? La température liée aux CRT? L’exposition aux UV? La réduction des coups? La chimie des plastiques?

Au choix mais généralement tu as le droit à tout ces problèmes sur les plastiques chez Apple de 1993 à 1998. (En gros l’époque des PPC beiges)


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas de chance pour le 5400, le plus lourd c'est surtout l'écran CRT. Mais ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi Apple a fait un produit fragile avec et des plastiques bas de gammes, sur les autres Macintosh les plastiques ne sont pas aussi fragile. D'habitude leur produits sont de plutôt bonne qualité.



A l'origine les plastiques étaient plutôt résistant, suffisamment souple pour encaisser des chocs, ou pour plier (un peu) pour servir de verrouillage.
C'est avec le temps que ça se gâte, le soleil, la chaleur, l'âge, etc... modifie la structure des plastiques qui sont des combinaisons d'un tas de produits chimiques : pour la couleur, la résistance au feu, à la chaleur et au choc, la facilité de moulage et démoulage, etc... Pas sûr que les chimistes de l'époque aient eu le temps de tester toutes les interactions entre ces produits...
C'est pour ça que la plupart des plastiques des années 80/90 jaunissent et deviennent cassant (sur le 5500 graphite on est au moins épargné par le jaunissement).

J'ai restauré plein de machine, rare sont celles qui n'ont pas jaunis, et tous les plastiques, à des degrés divers, deviennent très fragile (et pas que chez Apple).
J'ai démonté l'année dernière un LC630 complet mais HS et très jauni pour récupérer des pièces, aucun plastique n'a résisté au démontage, tous cassés, pourtant j'ai fait très attention...

C'est vrai que les machines fin 80/début 90 (Mac128/512/Plus, Mac II, Quadra, etc...) résistent mieux, et c'est moins bien pour les machines à partir de la mi-90...
Les volumes fabriqués n'étaient pas les mêmes, Apple n'était pas dans une bonne passe et essayait de se rapprocher des standard micro-informatique de l'époque, au niveau prix et qualité.

Ça c'est quand même bien amélioré à partir des années 2000.


----------



## Rob_93 (16 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> A l'origine les plastiques étaient plutôt résistant, suffisamment souple pour encaisser des chocs, ou pour plier (un peu) pour servir de verrouillage.
> C'est avec le temps que ça se gâte, le soleil, la chaleur, l'âge, etc... modifie la structure des plastiques qui sont des combinaisons d'un tas de produits chimiques : pour la couleur, la résistance au feu, à la chaleur et au choc, la facilité de moulage et démoulage, etc... Pas sûr que les chimistes de l'époque aient eu le temps de tester toutes les interactions entre ces produits...
> C'est pour ça que la plupart des plastiques des années 80/90 jaunissent et deviennent cassant (sur le 5500 graphite on est au moins épargné par le jaunissement).
> 
> ...


Après pour le jaunissement ce n'est pas grave, il suffit de faire un retrobright. Je trouve (personnellement) que les ordinateurs qui ont été produits après la série des LC, tous les power PC se raprochent beaucoup plus d'un PC que d'un Mac, ils sont très compatibles, ils sont plutôt compliqués et ils ne coutent pas cher à produire au détriment de la qualité (comme les plastiques, les disques dur, les piles de sauvegardes...). Puis après le retour de Steve jobs en tant que PDG tout c'est amélioré, les premiers Imac étaient vraiment originaux (pas à mon goût) et peu compatible, mais surtout ils étaient simples à utiliser. Ont observe la même chose quand on regarde le système d'exploitation, ils n'ont pas beaucoup évolué dans les années 90, ils ressemblait à Windows (Il faut dire que Windows a copier Apple pour les OS). Et enfin je trouve que les séries des power Macintosh sont interminables, rien que pour la série des Power Macintosh 6100 il y'a: le 6100/66, le 6100/60, le 6100/60 AV, le 6110 CD, le 6112 CD, le 6115 CD, le 6116 CD, le 6117 CD... et bien d'autres.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Après pour le jaunissement ce n'est pas grave, il suffit de faire un retrobright. Je trouve (personnellement) que les ordinateurs qui ont été produits après la série des LC, tous les power PC se raprochent beaucoup plus d'un PC que d'un Mac, ils sont très compatibles, ils sont plutôt compliqués et ils ne coutent pas cher à produire au détriment de la qualité (comme les plastiques, les disques dur, les piles de sauvegardes...). Puis après le retour de Steve jobs en tant que PDG tout c'est amélioré, les premiers Imac étaient vraiment originaux (pas à mon goût) et peu compatible, mais surtout ils étaient simples à utiliser. Ont observe la même chose quand on regarde le système d'exploitation, ils n'ont pas beaucoup évolué dans les années 90, ils ressemblait à Windows (Il faut dire que Windows a copier Apple pour les OS). Et enfin je trouve que les séries des power Macintosh sont interminables, rien que pour la série des Power Macintosh 6100 il y'a: le 6100/66, le 6100/60, le 6100/60 AV, le 6110 CD, le 6112 CD, le 6115 CD, le 6116 CD, le 6117 CD... et bien d'autres.



J'aime pas trop le retrobright, un peu trop radical à mon gout, et ça ne semble pas très pérenne.
Je préfère garder les machines d'origine, avec un bon nettoyage, ça améliore déjà les choses en général.
C'est que mon avis...

Moi aussi j'ai une préférence pour les machines à base de 68k, jusqu'au Quadra. En général bien moins fragile.
Le MacPlus est très robuste et la carte analogique est facile à réparer au cas où.
Le Mac SE très robuste aussi, à part le HD qui est son talon d'Achille comme sur la plupart des machines de l'époque.
Le Quadra 700 est quasi indestructible, j'en ai plusieurs, une alimentation très bien dimensionnée rarement en panne, une carte mère sans condos qui fuient, etc...
Il y en a plein d'autres comme ça...

Coté électronique, c'est ces petits condos électrolytiques qui fuient qui posent le plus de problème, dés les premiers MacII et le SE/30...
Coté plastique, ça a commencé à se dégrader surtout en 1994 avec le LC630, puis les PowerPC.
Coté OS6, 7 et 8 c'était facile, pas besoin d'avoir une formation en informatique. OS9 était à bout de souffle, une usine à gaz, OSX aurait dû arriver plus tôt.

Tu as raison, c'est vers cette époque que le catalogue a explosé, plein de référence, avec les Performa en plus, tous ça pour concurrencer le marché des PC sur l'offre et les prix au détriment de la qualité.
C'est ce qui a failli coulé Apple, le CA était là mais pas les bénéfices.
C'était le moment pour donner le coup de pied de Jobs dans la fourmilière ;-)

Les plastiques des premiers iMac c'était pas top non plus, mais ça c'est rapidement amélioré, la période 2000-2005 était vraiment sympa coté design (le Tournesol est le plus beau à mon avis ;-) et OSX prenait son envol.


----------



## Rob_93 (16 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'aime pas trop le retrobright, un peu trop radical à mon gout, et ça ne semble pas très pérenne.
> Je préfère garder les machines d'origine, avec un bon nettoyage, ça améliore déjà les choses en général.
> C'est que mon avis...
> 
> ...


Pour moi je pense que le G4 cube est le plus beau, mais quand j'ai vu les prix... Il y en a à plus de 200 Euros! Et difficile d'en trouver en excellent état. Il devient de plus en plus rare, comme les Apple TAM, j'adorerais en avoir un, mais vraiment trop cher, comme le Lisa ou le Next cube ou station(ce n'est pas Apple, mais je le trouve aussi intéressant que les Macintosh).


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Octobre 2019)

Le Lisa, c'est intouchable ;-) Le Next c'est vraiment une affaire de fan, c'est plus compliqué et pas facile à trouver.
Le TAM est très intéressant, il me fait un peu penser au chaine B&O de l'époque ;-) un tout en un très sympa, mais hors de prix malheureusement.
Le Cube... j'aime bien l'exercice de style, un Mac (enfin que l'UC) dans un cube en plastique transparent, mais sans plus... un cube... pour en trouver un sans rayure ni fêlure, pas facile.
Le Tournesol est bien plus beau ;-) même aujourd'hui ça a de la gueule 
Fallait en avoir pour faire un truc pareil en 2002


----------



## Rob_93 (16 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le Lisa, c'est intouchable ;-) Le Next c'est vraiment une affaire de fan, c'est plus compliqué et pas facile à trouver.
> Le TAM est très intéressant, il me fait un peu penser au chaine B&O de l'époque ;-) un tout en un très sympa, mais hors de prix malheureusement.
> Le Cube... j'aime bien l'exercice de style, un Mac (enfin que l'UC) dans un cube en plastique transparent, mais sans plus... un cube... pour en trouver un sans rayure ni fêlure, pas facile.
> Le Tournesol est bien plus beau ;-) même aujourd'hui ça a de la gueule
> Fallait en avoir pour faire un truc pareil en 2002


Remarquez j'ai faillit faire une affaire en or, un Macintosh Color Classic pour seulement  50 Euros, mais il ne faisait pas d'envois, le vendeur préférait le vendre à quelqu'un près de chez lui


----------



## Big Ben (16 Octobre 2019)

Le Color Classic est à la fois un must-have et une piètre machine, à moins de la modifier de façon irréversible ça reste un LC II avec un petit écran intégré. Ce qui fait de lui le seul Macintosh couleur à ne pas atteindre le 640x480 nativement.
Bref une machine compromise mais à la fous indispensable 

Cela dit mieux vaut s’acheter un tournesol avant un Classic Color


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2019)

Ouais, bah.
Quand j'ai acheté mon Classic II à l'époque (faute de mieux), ce Classic color (l'année suivante) me faisait bien baver…

Cela dit, je suis toujours interpellé par MacTracker.
Mon Classic II possède un slot pour un co-processeur Motorola 68882 FPU (que j'ai acheté quelques années après), qui ne semble pas avoir été prévu sur cette carte mère.

Faudrait que je vérifie sur un autre Classic II (don) qui merdouille autant que l'original…


----------



## Big Ben (16 Octobre 2019)

Ahah! Je parle d’aujourd’hui, à l’époque c’était une machine intéressante si on voulait un petit ordinateur couleur!


Oui ke Classic II a un slot ROM/FPU du même connecteur que le slot RAM du Classic I, mais ils ne sont en rien compatibles!


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Octobre 2019)

Le Classic I a un connecteur pour une carte fille avec 2 slots RAM vendu par Apple pour passer des 1Mo soudé à la carte mère à 4Mo le max avec le 68000.

Le Classic II a aussi un connecteur mais pas pour de la RAM, il n'est pas compatible.
Apple n'a jamais commercialisé de carte fille pour le Classic II.
Même coté carte accélératrice, j'ai jamais vu de carte pour ce connecteur.
La seule, c'est une carte Novy de 91 avec une FPU, qu'on trouve encore sur la bay, hors de prix.
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Vintage-Apple-Macintosh-Classic-II-FPU-board-20MHz-NOS/303040262645?
C'est celle-là que tu as ?


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le Classic I a un connecteur pour une carte fille avec 2 slots RAM vendu par Apple pour passer des 1Mo soudé à la carte mère à 4Mo le max avec le 68000.
> 
> Le Classic II a aussi un connecteur mais pas pour de la RAM, il n'est pas compatible.
> Apple n'a jamais commercialisé de carte fille pour le Classic II.
> ...



Non, ce n'est pas exactement celle-là.
La mienne c'est ci-dessous :

Dans son slot





la carte :


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2019)

Le détail constructeur :


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Octobre 2019)

Merci, je connaissais pas celle-là (ni Cubig d'ailleurs). 
A part des cartes pour ajouter une FPU, je n'ai rien vu d'autre. 
Dans le Service Source, le connecteur du Classic est mentionné, mais pas celui du Classic II.
Dans les Developer Notes du Classic II, il est mentionné comme connecteur FPU/ROM et Apple décourageait fortement toute autre utilisation.


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je viens juste de mettre quelques photos en ligne de carte mère de LC, LCII et LCIII si tu veux identifier ta carte :
> http://gpbmaccollection.online.fr/LC.html
> Je les ai fait recapé (merci Luis), sinon c'est la panne assurée (perte de video, sifflement, ...). Les alimentations aussi, plutôt fragile.
> 
> ...





Invité a dit:


> Merci gp, je regarderai ça…



Merci pour les photos.
En fait c'est un LC, pas LC 2


----------



## Rob_93 (17 Octobre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Merci pour les photos.
> En fait c'est un LC, pas LC 2


Il ne suffit pas de regarder sur la carte en haut à gauche? Sur mon Performa 400, sur la carte mère il est écrit LC 2, j’imagine que pour les Macintosh LC il doit simplement y avoir marqué LC


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2019)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Il ne suffit pas de regarder sur la carte en haut à droite? Sur mon Performa 400, sur la carte mère il est écrit LC 2, j’imagine que pour les Macintosh LC il doit simplement y avoir marqué LC


Non, y'a rien de marqué sur la carte.
En revanche sous le LC, il y une étiquette LC, la façade indique aussi LC.
Mais surtout les photos de *gpbonneau *


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Merci, je connaissais pas celle-là (ni Cubig d'ailleurs).
> A part des cartes pour ajouter une FPU, je n'ai rien vu d'autre.
> Dans le Service Source, le connecteur du Classic est mentionné, mais pas celui du Classic II.
> Dans les Developer Notes du Classic II, il est mentionné comme connecteur FPU/ROM et Apple décourageait fortement toute autre utilisation.


C'est juste une carte FPU 68882 rien pour la Rom, donc rien d'extravagant…


----------

